
Semantic Search Engine Omnity Reckons It Can Beat Google - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/semantic-search-engine-omnity-reckons-it-can-beat-google
======
100ideas
So you have to upload all your docs to their cloud? Are they going to team up
with dropbox et al or compete with them?

